# 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?



## Robär (28. Juli 2008)

*120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

Gibt es 120mm Lüfter die eine max. Tiefe von 15mm haben? Sie sollten zudem leise sein. Danke schonmal für die Antworten.

mfG Robär


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

Ich würde spontan auf SilenX tippen. Ansonsten fällt mir keine andere Marke ein :/


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> Ich würde spontan auf SilenX tippen. Ansonsten fällt mir keine andere Marke ein :/


 
Habe ich mir gerade angeguckt, doch da gibt es auch nur die Standardgröße von 120x120x25mm. 

Ich hatte auch schon geguckt, aber keine in dieser Größe gefunden, höchstens 110mm, die gibts in 15mm Stärke.


----------



## Malkav85 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

hm...dann evtl Scyth oder noch Zalman...wobei ich bei Zalman nur weiss, das der 80mm in 15cm Dicke hat.


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*



MalkavianChild85 schrieb:


> hm...dann evtl Scyth oder noch Zalman...wobei ich bei Zalman nur weiss, das der 80mm in 15cm Dicke hat.


 
Das ist ja das Problem.
Ich habe bei allen Herstellern mal geschaut und keiner hat 15mm dicke 120er im Angebot, sonst hätte ich die schon gepostet.
Ich habe auch schon mal daran gedacht, aber für das Gehäuse ist es eigentlich egal, doch bei Grafikkartenkühlern kommt es auf jeden Nanometer an.


----------



## Klutten (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

Wir hatten doch gerade erst einen Thread, wo es um dünne Lüfter ging. Leider finde ich ihn aber nicht auf die Schnelle. Versuch es doch noch mal über die Forensuche, oder eventuell fällt jemanden anderes ein, wie der Thread hieß. Ist ungefähr 2-3 Wochen her...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*



Klutten schrieb:


> Wir hatten doch gerade erst einen Thread, wo es um dünne Lüfter ging. Leider finde ich ihn aber nicht auf die Schnelle. Versuch es doch noch mal über die Forensuche, oder eventuell fällt jemanden anderes ein, wie der Thread hieß. Ist ungefähr 2-3 Wochen her...


 
Habe ich auch gefunden, doch da ging es um 100mm Lüfter, nicht um 120er.
Aber ich denke, es gibt keine 120er, die nur 15mm dick sind.


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

du hasts erfasst, außer du schaust mal bei industrielüftern, die haben manchmal ausgefallene sachen...

edit: tatsach, schau mal was 2 min google ergibt:

. : GLOBE FAN : .


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*



exa schrieb:


> du hasts erfasst, außer du schaust mal bei industrielüftern, die haben manchmal ausgefallene sachen...
> 
> edit: tatsach, schau mal was 2 min google ergibt:
> 
> . : GLOBE FAN : .


 
Den habe ich auch gesehen, aber Robär sagte ja was von leise und 30-40dbA ist nicht wirklich silent.


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

hallo??? euch is schon bewusst das es rein technisch sowas wie ihr wollt nicht geben kann???

entweder der mit nem voltadapter oder gar keinen...


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

Dürfen wir nicht mal auf Zukunftstechnologien hoffen?


----------



## exa (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

schon, aber nicht wenn ihr die heute kaufen wollt...^^


----------



## Robär (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

Schade eigentlich das es keine ordentlichen gibt, das Problem ist nämlich das für Radiator + Lüfter ca. 5cm Platz sind, alles andere kollidiert mit der NB Heatpipe. Hmm ne externe Selberbasteln...? Naja is im falschen Thread dafür, müsste da ma wohl im Wakü Thread anfragen.


----------



## HESmelaugh (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

Am nächsten kommen wohl die Yate Loons mit 20mm höhe. Mit 5cm Platz wären aber auch für 15mm hohe Lüfter fast zu wenig. Der Lüfter muss ja auch von irgendwo he Luft ansaugen können. Ich hatte übrigens auch schon mal in einem Gehäuse das Problem, dass der Platz für Radi plus Lüfter genau _nicht_ ausreichte... sehr nervig.

Gruss,
Shane


----------



## Robär (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: 120mm Lüfter mit max. 15mm Tiefe?*

Die Yate Loons hab ich auch gefunden und dachte mir exakt das selbe wie du. Muss mir da wohl was einfallen lassen.

Danke euch allen für die Mühe.


----------

